# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  VRBO Listing

## rock13

Good afternoon.  My wife and I are looking to go to Paris for our 1 year anniversary.  So the general dates are middle October to early November.  Neither of us have been to France before.  Both mid 30s.  I am looking at a VRBO listing:  http://www.vrbo.com/360183

Can anyone give just some general thoughts on this apartment?  Location, safety, good value?  For our first time, should we be doing an apartment or a hotel?  

Also, any general advice about first time travelers?  We will be there for 7-10 days.  Thank you!

Kenneth

----------


## patchdad

Just seeing this post, what did you decide?  We've used VRBO in Paris and have had wonderful apartments. This apartment looks wonderful, you'll be in the middle of everything on the Ile St. Louis. We've rented in the Marais twice, we love that neighborhood, but really any of the arrondissement's that border the river will make you accessible to everything.
So much to do, so little time - enjoy your trip!

----------

